# Bo Outlaw?



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

What do we do with Bo Outlaw for this season? Do we try to sign him to a minimum contract? 

He does still have value left, just look at the box score from yesterday's SPL game. Bo was a monster. Played all 48 minutes, shot 7/11 with 17pts & 13 boards plus 7 assts and 8 blocks. Only downside were the 8 to's.

http://www.summerproleague.com/7-17(3).htm


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nah, not if we don't play him. I think we could get someone who we will _actually _ play.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He is playing aganist lower level summer league teams(not NBA ones)Plus he is dominating the ball. But he can still block a ton of shots. He shot free throws at a good percentage when I saw him. BTW he plays in the summer league every year and puts up those types of numbers.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DAAAAAMMMNNN those are some mean *** stats. Go BO!!!!!! Those are scrubs he are playing against though. I would ball them up :sigh:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

No you wouldnt there are some good player playing there and all of those guys are gonna play professional basketball. They can still play they just arent at the same level as the NBA teams. I hate when people call player scrubs and think there better than them, these guys have worked there whole life at basketball and it is an accomplishment to get where they have gotten to.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Question?

Does anybody know if the Bynum listed on that box score is the same Bynum that the Lakers drafted?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

yeah he is


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> yeah he is


So now he is going by Omar instead of Andrew? Nice stats either way.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> yeah he is


No its not the boxscore name says Omar Bynum not Andrew.


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

I say keep him just for chemistry reasons.

He's a good club house guy and I do think you can play him with the right line up. If I was matching up against San Antonio I would go.

PG. Nash
SG. Johnson
SF. Outlaw
PF. Marion
C. Amare

I would put JJ on Parker, Nash on Bowen and Outlaw on Manu. At least Outlaw would have the energy to chase Manu around, and he could bother him a little.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Where ar eyou getting Omar Bynum all the boxscores I see say Andrew Bynum and he is playing there because I have gone to the games and there also is no Omar Bynum on the team. So I dont know what you guys are talking about. http://www.summerproleague.com/scoreboard.htm


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Where ar eyou getting Omar Bynum all the boxscores I see say Andrew Bynum and he is playing there because I have gone to the games and there also is no Omar Bynum on the team. So I dont know what you guys are talking about. http://www.summerproleague.com/scoreboard.htm



If you look at the link I posted it lists him as Omar



> 25	* OMAR BYNUM 12/30	0/1	4/6	28	7	11	18	3	2	1	2	1	42:09


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Where ar eyou getting Omar Bynum all the boxscores I see say Andrew Bynum and he is playing there because I have gone to the games and there also is no Omar Bynum on the team. So I dont know what you guys are talking about. http://www.summerproleague.com/scoreboard.htm


I don't know what you are talking about???  It says Omar. As for Bo, yes we should keep him for chemistry, but if he does play, he takes away so much offense its horrible. No offense at all. I seriously wouldn't mind him playing though. Keep him and find him a new buddy now that Shirley is gone. BO!!!!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

You know there are other teams there besides the Lakers and I looked at every Laker boxscore and none say Omar Bynum. That is a guy on one of the free agnet team probably look under the Laker boxscore.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

they should keep bo even though he doesn't get any p.t. he still is a key part in they're success some kind of way he keeps everyone sane.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> they should keep bo even though he doesn't get any p.t. he still is a key part in they're success some kind of way he keeps everyone sane.


haha true. Welcome to the board!


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

thanx!


----------

